# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Cloacas romanas en uso

## ben-amar

*Noticia aparecida en el diario El Dia de Córdoba el día 7 de abril de 2010*[/B]
    * El Día de Córdoba
    * Córdoba
    * La cloaca de época romana seguirá en uso en el futuro


La cloaca de época romana seguirá en uso en el futuro

El Ayuntamiento pedirá al Gobierno destinar el importe de la obra a la pavimentación del tramo de Alfonso XIII
J. Cabrera | Actualizado 31.07.2009 - 01:00


Lugar donde se ha encontado la fosa y la calzada romana.
Artículos relacionados

    * Las obras de Cruz Conde empezarán después de las de Alfonso XIII



Si ha estado en funcionamiento casi 2.000 años, por qué no va a seguir en el futuro. Con este razonamiento sobre la mesa, el Ayuntamiento, la Delegación de Cultura y la Gerencia de Urbanismo han decidido salvar tanto esta construcción de época romana como el tramo de calzada de la Vía Augusta aparecido esta semana a los pies del edificio consistorial, en la calle Alfonso XIII. En la reunión mantenida ayer por estas instituciones se acordó no realizar el cambio de alcantarillado en el tramo comprendido entre Alfaros y María Cristina y seguir utilizando la red de saneamiento de época romana. En cambio, se planteó la posibilidad de solicitar a la Subdelegación del Gobierno que tramite ante el Ministerio de Administraciones Públicas la posibilidad de destinar el importe de la renovación de las canalizaciones a la pavimentación de dicho tramo.

Esta medida, que está pendiente de algunos ajustes técnicos que se solventarán en el transcurso de esta jornada, adelantaría la ejecución de la actuación contemplada por la Gerencia de Urbanismo y que prevé una actuación integral a todo lo largo de Alfonso XIII y la plaza de Capuchinas.

La cloaca y los restos de la Vía Augusta aparecieron el pasado martes, cuando una excavadora intentaba abrir una zanja a la altura de la esquina del Ayuntamiento con Alfonso XIII. Las grandes losas de piedra hacía presagiar la importancia de lo aparecido. Un equipo de arqueológos comprobó que la cloaca estaba en activo cuando desde la parte más alta de la calle se vertió agua teñida y pasó al instante por el punto que estaba al descubierto. A partir de aquel momento se planteaban dos cuestiones: por una parte estaba la importante valía histórica de lo aparecido y, por otra, que después de casi 2.000 año seguía funcionando sin dar problemas.

La conjunción de estos dos factores ha hecho que el Ayuntamiento se decante por la conservación in situ tanto de la calzada como de la cloaca. Además, una vez se cuente con la autorización del Ministerio de Administraciones Públicas para el cambio del destino presupuestado para esta parte de la obra, se podrá adelantar en un tramo la pavimentación de Alfonso XIII, un aspecto que beneficiará al cercano instituto Maimónides.

La teniente de alcalde de Presidencia, Rosa Candelario, es la encargada por parte del Consistorio de mantener contactos tanto con los vecinos como con los comerciantes de la zona para informarles del estado de las obras y conocer sus reivindicaciones en esta materia.

De momento, mientras se toma la decisión definitiva -algo que podría ocurrir hoy- tanto la cloaca como la calzada se encuentran tapadas con una lona blanca que es el objetivo de muchos curiosos que pasan por la zona. Los trabajos que comenzaron el pasado 21 de julio están, por tanto, paralizados y a la espera de conocer la empresa adjudicataria la forma en que se van a proseguir y que, a la vista de lo ocurrido en los últimos días, no será de la forma en que estaba contemplado en el proyecto originario que consistía solo en la renovación de las canalizaciones de Emacsa.

Seguro que otras grandes urbes romanas de la epoca , Toletum, Caesar Augusta, Hispalis, etc. (Toledo, Zaragoza, Sevilla, etc.) habrá alguna mas. 
¡Entonces había albañiles!

----------


## Luján

Si es que la cosas bien hechas duran para siempre. :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Si es que la cosas bien hechas duran para siempre.



Historia del alcantarillado

ORÍGENES

La historia del alcantarillado tiene su origen en los primeros asentamientos humanos.
La concentración demográfica plantea la construcción de estructuras que faciliten la vida humana. Viviendas, calzadas, espacios públicos, sistemas de abastecimiento... ciudades. En sí, las ciudades son un conjunto de respuestas a necesidades de la comunidad que a su vez generan necesidades nuevas. El alcantarillado es la respuesta de los primeros problemas de evacuación de avenidas de agua y residuos de las ciudades.

Interiores cloaca romana del siglo IV aC.
Ya en la época romana, era normal el uso de una red de alcantarillado, con la creación de cloacas, como la que se ve en la imagen, y es que la civilización romana fue pionera no solo en el uso y disfrute del agua, sino también en la necesaria evacuación de la misma.
En tiempos más recientes las ciudades retoman con fuerza el uso del alcantarillado, pero no se introdujo como aumento de la comodidad o para una mejor forma de vida. Se impuso como consecuencia de las epidemias de cólera. Desde 1832, cuando Europa fue invadida por el cólera, las personas tuvieron miedo de la enfermedad infecciosa asiática e instaron a los administradores públicos a que empezaran a ejecutar programas de alcantarillado.


Entrada de la red de cloacas subterráneas de Astorga. :: FOTOS DE VÍCTOR VELA

----------


## cuesta25

Amigos, hace pocos días pude ver un documental en el canal discóvery Channel sobre las grandes obras Romanas. Curiosamente estubieron hablando de las obras que se realizaron en el Coliseum para llevar a cabo batallas navales. También se explicó el funcionamiento de unas termas y la red de alcantarillado de la ciudad.
Nuestro pasado multicultural ha dejado en muchas zonas de España y en el sur sobre todo, unas redes de distribución de agua, alcantarillado y de riegos digno de una ingeniería actual y moderna.
Estoy recopilando algunos datos sobre el sistema de abastecimiento y riego en los jardines del Generalife y la Alhambra.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Amigos, hace pocos días pude ver un documental en el canal discóvery Channel sobre las grandes obras Romanas. Curiosamente estubieron hablando de las obras que se realizaron en el Coliseum para llevar a cabo batallas navales. También se explicó el funcionamiento de unas termas y la red de alcantarillado de la ciudad.
> Nuestro pasado multicultural ha dejado en muchas zonas de España y en el sur sobre todo, unas redes de distribución de agua, alcantarillado y de riegos digno de una ingeniería actual y moderna.
> Estoy recopilando algunos datos sobre el sistema de abastecimiento y riego en los jardines del Generalife y la Alhambra.
> Un saludo amigos.


Entonces, es logico pensar que habrá fotos?  :Wink:

----------


## Matraco

Zaragoza

La mayor cloaca romana hallada en la ciudad que recorría el Cardo (actual calle Don Jaime) fue descubierta en 1.989 y si no ercuerdo mal, todavía prestaba servicio.
 

Sobre 1.991 se abrío el Museo del Foro Romano y la cloaca siguió prestando servicio pero esta vez ya como zona de paseo turístico. El Museo del Foro Romano se encuentra a los pies de la Catedral de La Seo, bajo la plz. del Pilar (o de las catedrales) y al lado del puente de Piedra (Puente + puerto fluvial + foro se complementaban).

----------


## Rugidero

Noticia de hace un par de meses sobre el descubrimiento de una cloaca en Mérida, aún así cuando baje el nivel del Guadiana y pueda le echaré una foto a una que se ve bastante bien y que esta debajo de la Alcazaba justo al lado del Puente Romano.




> *Una cloaca romana en uso*
> 
> *El Consorcio descubre en la calle Oviedo un acceso a la red de saneamiento de la antigua colonia*
> 
> Los trabajos de reparación de una avería en la red de agua en la calle Oviedo han ofrecido una sorpresa para los investigadores del Consorcio de la Ciudad Monumental: una cloaca romana en uso veinte siglos después de su construcción. Además, el hallazgo cuenta con otro dato de interés, el sistema de registros empleado para facilitar el funcionamiento de la red.
> 
> El director científico del Consorcio, Miguel Alba, señala que Mérida es un caso único en la Península Ibérica, ya que en muchas zonas de la ciudad la antigua red de saneamiento romana aún permanece en uso. Así ocurre en el Teatro y el Anfiteatro, donde se ha llevado a cabo una intervención para limpiar estas conducciones, que aún sirven de desagüe de aguas de lluvia.
> 
> Sin embargo, no se sabía que en la calle Oviedo se encontraba esta cloaca, y menos aún que siguiera en uso. El descubrimiento se produjo casi por casualidad, cuando trabajadores del Consorcio tuvieron conocimiento de que la empresa encargada del servicio del agua había abierto una zanja para reparar una avería (lo correcto sería que se avisara antes para evitar posibles daños al patrimonio).
> ...

----------

